# Black Silver Shaded Burmilla and Chocolate Smoke Tiffany



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Faye Black Silver Shaded Burmilla 8years old and Wispa Chocolate Smoke Tiffany 7 years old. Beautiful cats they are mother and daughter and need to stay together.They are neutered, microchipped and had their 1st vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time. Wispa had eye surgery on her right eye when she was younger so her eye doesnt open fully.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful, I adore burmillas!


----------



## missu (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh they are beautiful.. I am still saddened to have been refused a cat by the rspca. I don't think I can go through that again so soon. But I will keep them in my mind.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't believe these two are still looking for a home:huh:I think they are stunning cats:huh:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------

